# Reserva Privada OG Kush and a Dutch Passion Durban Poison



## blackwind (Feb 9, 2011)

I've never done a grow journal before so I thought I'd give it a go. I'm a Colorado med patient and caregiver for my 80 year old Grandma so I'm allowed 12 plants. 

Until recently I've been growing three strains I got from some peeps up in Boulder, Blueberry, AK-47, and Armegeddon Skunk. for the last couple years I've been running a homemade aeroponic perpetual harvest and I've gotten a little bored so I've decided to switch to soil with the Earth Juice nute line. 

I'm also a little bored with my three strains so I broke down and ordered some beans from Attitude. I got the OGs and Durban Poison and a few freebies that I may start later in the journal so well just have to see what happens. 

I'm about three weeks into flower with my first batch of Organic Blueberry and just started flowering a couple AKs. this journal is really going to be about the two feminized OGs and the DP that I just started but i may throw in a few shots of the others as I progress just to keep it interesting. 

I have a modified office cabinet that I use for cloning on top (under a 4 tube 2' T5) and first stage of veg on the bottom (250w HID). I've added 4 120mm computer fans in the top and bottom of the cabinet to keep the air moving and in the winter I control them with a temperature activated switch to keep the temp up. 

My second stage of Veg is a little 3x3 tent with a 400w MH. I usually run 3 week cycles so I keep two vegging in the bottom of the cabinet and 4 in the little tent. I've scaled back on what i have going now to allow for the introduction of the two new strains and still stay compliant with the 12 plant rule. My ultimate goal is to have six strains running two at a time every three weeks. 

My flowering closet is about 3'x6' with a single 600w Hortilux on a light mover. I used to run two 400s but I've become a big fan of the light mover. I get better results with less wattage.

I've built three little carts that are about 2'x3' and on wheels so I can roll them in and out of the closet easily and switch their positions around without disturbing the plants. It's probably not as important now that I'm in soil but when I was scrogging with the aero it was pretty cool so I think I'll stick with them.


----------



## blackwind (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's a few shots to show you all what I'm working with. This is the Cloning/ Veg cabinet.
View attachment TopCabinet.jpg


View attachment BottomCabinet.jpg


----------



## blackwind (Feb 9, 2011)

Here's the Aeroponic carts. I'll still be using the carts but I'm putting the aeroponic units away for a while. They worked really well but I'm not a real big fan of the scrog method I was using. I designed the system where the chicken wire scrog was critical to keep the plants upright while using the small net pots. I got really good control of the canopy height and I could really fill up my 6x3 flower space but man, It's a nightmare to trim all those little nuggs.

I'm still going to use a wire mesh to add stability but it's a much larger screen to allow the colas to really develop. I tried it with my last BB run and I really liked the results.
View attachment aero1.jpg


View attachment aero2.jpg


View attachment Loaded Cart.jpg


----------



## blackwind (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm growing in an unheated garage so I struggle with keeping the temps up in the winter time. However, the cooler temps really bring out the color.

I think this is about as good as it gets with the aeroponics. It was by far my best harvest. I got about 5oz of manicured cured buddage and a couple ounces of frosty trim to make Grandma's brownies. Not bad for a 2x3 cart.

Keep in mind, I usually had three carts in flower at all times and was harvesting about every three weeks. 
View attachment BB1.jpg


View attachment BB2.jpg


View attachment BB3.jpg


View attachment BB4.jpg


----------



## blackwind (Feb 10, 2011)

I started my three seeds Sunday Feb 6th. I didn't mess around with any paper towel or water soak method, I just put them in in some small pots with some burpee seed starting mixture, watered them with some aerated H2O and covered them with saran wrap. I checked them this morning and all three had popped their tiny heads up for a look around so I removed the saran wrap and took their first baby picture.  

I also took a shot of how my Organic Blue Berries are doing at three weeks in. The AKs are looking a little rough so I'll take their picture later 
View attachment day1.jpg


View attachment orgBB.jpg


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 10, 2011)

im pretty interested in the og kush, i think ill pull up a seat for this one, green mojo at ya


----------



## bho_expertz (Feb 10, 2011)

Have grown the Durban Poison long time ago (+5 years) and i bet you won't be disappointed


----------



## blackwind (Feb 16, 2011)

The babies are doing fine, not very impressive yet though...




As promised, here's my AKs after 1 week of 12/12. I'm going for big colas this time, we'll see how it turns out.



Here's a little jar shot of some sparkle


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 17, 2011)

I'm in.  Nirvana had a special on the durban poison last weekend.  GREEN MOJO!!


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the update, lookin good


----------



## blackwind (Feb 24, 2011)

The little girls are looking good.



I'll be starting them on half strength Earth Juice veg nutes tomorrow.


----------



## MosesPMG (Feb 24, 2011)

:welcome: glad you decided to write down your journey for us. green mojo


----------



## Chewbongo (Feb 25, 2011)

MosesPMG said:
			
		

> :welcome: glad you decided to write down your journey for us. green mojo


:yeahthat:


----------



## fruity86 (Feb 26, 2011)

hello blackwind tell me more about the armegeddon skunk is it worth the doe ? its like £125 for the regs thats a fair bit of change to shell out, at that price i would'nt be buying the fem incase there not stable


----------



## blackwind (Feb 27, 2011)

Armageddon Skunk is a great strain. I highly recommend it. It grows out really well, yields really well and seems to finish strong in about 8-9 weeks. After a good cure it has a really unique kind of peppery smell and an intense trippy high. It must have a high THC to CBD ratio. Even the weed snobs around here seem to really like it.

I'm about to start flowering one on Monday, I'll be sure to post some pictures as it progresses.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 3, 2011)

I transplanted the little ones into 6" square pots filled with Sunshine #4 a couple days ago. I think we'll start to see some faster growth pretty soon. 




Here's a shot of my Veg tent. The thirsty one in the back is Blueberry. I'm brewing up some Earth Juice for her breakfast tomorrow morning. I'm really happy with the supercropping on her, she's going to be a monster...

The one in the front is a Armageddon Skunk clone. I put her big sister in Flower on Monday. I'll post some pictures when she starts to flower out in a couple weeks.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 3, 2011)

love the strains man :aok: 
everything looks great


----------



## bho_expertz (Mar 3, 2011)

Armageddon Skunk ... Fear


----------



## blackwind (Mar 10, 2011)

the babies had a good week!



I think my quest for big colas on the AK-47s is going to work out just fine.


----------



## SensiStarFan (Mar 10, 2011)

Hi blackwind,
  Hope you don't mind me jumping in, I just had a question for you.  (The plants look great and I love your setup)  Looking at the pictures I think I am seeing the GH nute chart in the background, do you use the GH nute series?

-SSF-


----------



## blackwind (Mar 10, 2011)

I used to use the GH stuff when i was doing aeroponics but I've switched to the Earthjuice line. Mostly I got tired of carrying all that water and from the looks of the AK, I doubt I'll be going back any time soon 

Here's my current feeding chart, I broke it out so I have the measurements for 1 -5 gallons.


----------



## blackwind (Mar 24, 2011)

Sorry I skipped a week. I transplanted the babies into 5 Gal Smart Pots the other day. They're lookin good. My veg tent is getting a little crowded. 



The AK-47s are coming along nicely



Here's my new toy. I'm pretty impressed with this little gadget.


----------



## MosesPMG (Mar 24, 2011)

Im sure they will thank you kindly for the switch to 5 gal :aok:


----------



## blackwind (Apr 7, 2011)

Everything is progressing nicely.

The Babies aren't really babies anymore. They're about 2ft tall now and growing about an inch a day.


From left to right -Armageddon Skunk, OG Kush (short pheno), Durban Poison, OG Kush (tall pheno)

my Ak girls are getting close. Monday will be 9 wks!




Here's what the Armageddon Skunk looks like at about 5 Weeks into 12/12




I switched to a 1000w a few weeks ago and now I've got my temp dialed in pretty well. Running about 83-85 degrees and 1300ppm CO2. they are loving it


----------



## Roddy (Apr 7, 2011)

Sweet looking gals you have there!!!!!


----------



## powerplanter (Apr 7, 2011)

Looking good BL.  The trichs are awesome.  GREEN MOJO


----------

